# Flying Legends Airshow 2004 [VERY GRAPHIC INTENSIVE!!!]



## Skyraider3D (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello all! This is my first post here...

Last months I visited the Flying Legends airshow at Duxford. A yearly pilgrimage by now! 

Highlights of the show were a brand-"new" P-39, a lovely Polikarpov I-15bis, a stunning looking Electra.

Biggest disappointments were the cancelled performance of two other highlights: a Sea Fury and a Demon. But overall it was a very enjoyable show.

One thing bothered me though... and I have to say this... some of the displays are going a bit too far. What is the point of putting 7 Spitfires on the left and 3 Spitfires on the right, and having them fly in at eachother?!?!?! Do we really want to see Ramstein alike accidents to happen, but this time with 10 Spitfires rather than 10 MB339s??? Not me... 
Similar displays with Spitfires were seen later on too, where Red Arrows alike head-on turning passes were performed. I have to say they did annoy me... Ok, I'll keep the rant brief... I think you got my point... 

Having said that, I truly love the low-level take-offs, and those might be similarly foolish things to do with 60+ year old "flying pieces of aviation history" (opposed to "entertainment gadgets"). Anyway...

Despite some brief showers, the weather wasn't all that bad and thanks to some photogenic dark clouds I managed to get some nice pictures.

Just days before the show I got my new Canon EOS 300D (Digital Rebel) camera, and man it's great! So, here are some of the results! Enjoy!


So wrong, so cool 













Lovely times six







Gotto love sun + rainclouds! Stunning light!!!







O yes, more polished metal please!!!







Highlights:












Achtung Spitfeuer!












And last but not least... my favourite:








Well I hope you enjoyed my new toy! Be sure I did!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2004)

great pictures there...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice pics, but puttin ur name on them and ur website is kinda gay... I cant use them 4 wallpapers, as I am too lazy to do any cropping...

The Corsair shot is great , except for the little 2 seat cessna's in the background... Ruins the pic...

But thx for the shots and write up, and welcome....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2004)

he's right, the cessnas do spoil the corsiar shot........................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 17, 2004)

What Lesofprimus Said- Welcome, and excellent photos!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2004)

i think he's gone, he hasn't posted in a while.............


----------



## VF-1_Walther (Sep 9, 2004)

WOW, great shots!!

Walther.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 9, 2004)

Ééééééé, Brasil!

Voce joga IL-2?

Eu sou o "HG_Dolfo" no HL.


Bem-vindo!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 10, 2004)

Errm... I'm sorry??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 10, 2004)

Portugese, sorry.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2004)

well can it then, and welcome to the site Walther..............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 10, 2004)

Não.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

i'm impressed that you've got a siggy Walther, most people have to ask after a few hundred posts, you got it sussed with one....................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 11, 2004)

You see, Brasilians are smart...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

he says spelling you as "youe"....................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 11, 2004)

Who does?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

you did 



> Youe see, Brasilians are smart...



there........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 11, 2004)

You could have said "you spell you as 'youe' "

Typo, sorry.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2004)

it just sounded funny in the context of the sentence.............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't see any "e"....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2004)

> Last edited by GermansRGeniuses on Sun Sep 12, 2004 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total



that may have something to do with it, did you know that when you edit a post it records that information................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 12, 2004)

I know, I did it for stupidity...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2004)

I found that to be obvious as well GrG.... I thought it was rather witty and funny.... I appreciated it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2004)

that's the mark of an ammature GrGs...........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 13, 2004)

First of all, the word is "amateur," and secondly, I included " ," so I don't see how it was amateur.

It's not like I was covering it up or anything...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 13, 2004)

He may have meant "immature".... But I thought it was funny...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2004)

i did mean amateur.....................


----------

